# Bellator's debut on Spike pulls impressive numbers



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Bellator's Season 8 debut produced "fantastic" ratings, according to Spike TV President Kevin Kay.
> 
> With the move from MTV2 to Spike TV, Thursday's Bellator 85 event averaged *938,000 viewers*, nearly three times the organization's previous record.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAjunkie.com*

This is awesome news!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I watched the show, and I enjoyed the Hell out of it!

I am very pleased to see many others did too. This was the first that I've seen of Bellator, can't say I'm very familiar with it, but I definitely want to see a lot more of it.

I want to see nothing but success for MMA.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bellator is awesome man. I love their 170, 155, and 145 divisions.

This isn't a bad number at all, first time on Spike against Heat/Lakers and Pharmstrong. King Mo's on next week and I have no idea what TNA has done with him since I don't watch it but I expect it to be around what the UFC did on FX last year.

It'll be interesting to see how people receive Askren though, a lot of people don't dig his style and he makes no apologies about it either.


----------

